# My pocket pit!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Rain, my pocket pittie - YouTube

I guess I breed pocket pits! lol Rain is over 10 months and she is the same size as Auctus and he's 5 months old.










I's eat you!









Rain
oh excuse me, my itty bitty pocket pittie! lol


















Auctus 5 months


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

There still gorgeous!!  👍


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww! She is so cute!!! Oh Auctus is so handsome! Love his color and eyes  give him a kiss for me and tell him I wish he were mine! Lol (my husband is really upset about the return of Spencer still and it's going to take him time before he considers another co own) blah!!! Oh well...such is life.oke:


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

How tall is Rain at the shoulders? She seems likes an average pit bull size! Unless you have bigger pits


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Beautiful! Lol big punch in a small package


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

MerlinEdmond said:


> How tall is Rain at the shoulders? She seems likes an average pit bull size! Unless you have bigger pits


last i heard she was 16" and just under 30lbs i think Lisa said.

i love her! and seeing this makes me wish even more that i could have her!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The Apple head Chi  gosh she's a tiny one lol. She so super cute. I'm glad she's doing good for you. She's such a wonderful little dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Awww! She is so cute!!! Oh Auctus is so handsome! Love his color and eyes  give him a kiss for me and tell him I wish he were mine! Lol (my husband is really upset about the return of Spencer still and it's going to take him time before he considers another co own) blah!!! Oh well...such is life.oke:


Well after the last two weekends and his performance in SCH I decided to keep him anyway. He would have been way too much dog for you and what you wanted to do with him. I really didn't want to keep ANOTHER dog however I will always keep what I breed if I think they are too much for the general public. He is going to be a powerful male and I needed that like a hole in the head! lol



MerlinEdmond said:


> How tall is Rain at the shoulders? She seems likes an average pit bull size! Unless you have bigger pits


I measured her today she's 15" at the shoulders and that is TINY for an APBT. Most my dogs are 17-19" at the tallest but 15" is such a small girl!



kg420 said:


> The Apple head Chi  gosh she's a tiny one lol. She so super cute. I'm glad she's doing good for you. She's such a wonderful little dog.


She's doing great! If she turns out well I already picked who I think I want to breed her with. I think her and Spock will make some great puppies. It will double up on Monsoon with a touch of Siren  but we'll see and that won't be till like 2016! I have too many damn dogs!! :love2: lol

Edited to add.... or I'll breed her to Barca and have insane itty bitty pitties! lol

I'm scared to breed Barca, If Varro is producing fire what is Barca going to throw? I don't know if I have enough kennels to keep a whole litter of crazy ass Barca dogs! lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol!! Barca & Rain - fire pockets!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

There adorable! Rain kinda reminds me of Dreamer which there about the same size. Dream is 15 1/2in and about 38 to 40 lbs. The way Rain is doing Auctus in the video is the same way she used to do our Labrador too funny. Love me some pocket pitties.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

MSK said:


> There adorable! Rain kinda reminds me of Dreamer which there about the same size. Dream is 15 1/2in and about 38 to 40 lbs. The way Rain is doing Auctus in the video is the same way she used to do our Labrador too funny. Love me some pocket pitties.


15 doesn't sound small but I think people need to realize that's TINY! lol She would get as heavy but I'll be surprised if she breaks 16" Rain was really giving it to Auctus and he'd get mad so I was trying to avoid a dog fight by telling her to knock it off! That was the first time I let them play they had a blast! How old is dreamer now? That's the one in the structure thread right? I need to go to that thread and comment I've just been busy.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Yep that's her she is 4 right now. Will be 5 on February 28th it is tiny cause I always get told Dreamer looks like a 8 or 9 month old pup lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao!!! Oh man you'd have your hands sooooo full with a whole litter of little Barcas lol. Oooo I bet her and Spock would make some awesome pups. I bet they'd work their little asses off  LMAO I just thought of something hilarious XD if you did Splash Dogs with Rain they'd put her in the lap dog class XD :rofl: that division is 15 and under lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO 
Lap dog pocket rockets! Splash dog style!

She was the only one in this litter that was this small. Her mom is also this tiny so it was interesting that she was so small her brothers and sisters outweigh her by 20lbs and have like 3-4" on her. Venom (they are both Monsoon offspring) is 16" she's pretty small and compaq and Siren's like 17.5 MOnsoon is about 18". My dogs keep getting smaller and smaller and not on purpose that's for sure! 
My schutzhund trainers like what I am suppose to do with this? (Rain and Venom) we need a mini division in Schutzhund! lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO  omg they'd rock the mini division. Lol @ pocket rocket XD I like these little fire balls.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> LMAO
> Lap dog pocket rockets! Splash dog style!
> 
> She was the only one in this litter that was this small. Her mom is also this tiny so it was interesting that she was so small her brothers and sisters outweigh her by 20lbs and have like 3-4" on her. Venom (they are both Monsoon offspring) is 16" she's pretty small and compaq and Siren's like 17.5 MOnsoon is about 18". My dogs keep getting smaller and smaller and not on purpose that's for sure!
> My schutzhund trainers like what I am suppose to do with this? (Rain and Venom) we need a mini division in Schutzhund! lol


Hahaha I bet he did! He'd say, well at least there no worry with this little one knocking someone down!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

my 10mo is only 33lbs, i know what ya mean about small dogs lol


----------

